# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  Cannot log in to my router

## snowboard

Cannot log in to my router. I type in  my browser 192.168.0.1 ,  but there "Web-page is unavailable". what am I doing wrong?)

----------

